# INTP/INTJ unhealthy feeling differences (troll post/extremism)



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Unhealthy *INTP*




Personal ethos: "It's all relative. 1+1=2? Pff, nah, there are exceptions"


Cynical through apathy. Most people don't care about them, they don't care about anyone. Other people exist for the sole purpose of "fun" or "analysis." The rare moments when true feelings about someone get temporarily activated to a feasible degree, are when they recognize these feelings through something tragic and feeling personally responsible. 
* *




One in 1000 insane INTPs might kill a spouse to be able to painfully love their memory. One in 10 might be one of the many unhealthy-INTJ-haters, but escalating to extreme levels. Fortunately, INTPs know to avoid activating their feelings, and tend to hold onto sanity





Irony: Cannot be influenced by "guilt tripping"


Rationalize/avoid truth about the real world, by arguing the relativity, subjectivity and gray-area of existence.


* *




There is a serious-looking demeanor, yet usually nothing is taken seriously, and they aren't often taken seriously. The seriousness exists, but is buried.





Internal world hidden yet moderately predictable to those who know them well; External actions moderately chaotic








Unhealthy *INTJ*




Personal ethos: "NO U"


Cynical through rejection and fear. Most people hate or reject them, then they hate themselves and reject most people. They intensely love a few people, but when they inevitably feel betrayed by these few, they hate them more than anyone. There is an interesting cycle of negativity-projection which occurs naturally. 


Irony: Cannot be influenced by "being nice"


Rationalize/avoid truth about themselves, through projecting their flaws onto others via skilled denial and fact-display.


External actions completely predictable; Internal world completely chaotic









Let's all grow through experience, reflection and understanding yaaay


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

All true, relatively speaking. I'm gonna go ignore the emotional needs of my family now and shoot my neighbor, farewell.


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

Pfft. I'm not unhealthy. YOU'RE unhealthy. Maybe I'm supposed to be cynical and projecting of my feelings on others? Ever thought of that?



Now do ENTJs and ENTPs. I hear they go waay crazier than us.


----------

